# Help with home network using Ubuntu 10.04



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have Ubuntu 10.04 on both my desktop and laptop for a development setup. My laptop does not have the computing power to build ICS and I want to use it to access and build with my desktop.

I have been using the remote desktop to with vncviewer. Remote desktop does work but it requires you to login to the remote PC before being able to access it.

I've been looking into alternative setups like a home server setup (but have read negative things about using samba) or installing virtual box (the way I'm leaning towards).

Any suggestions or advice from our experienced devs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

OpenSSH, only way to roll.









https://help.ubuntu....ssh-server.html

Its how I do it cause for one, I can't stand Ubuntu and second I am to lazy to walk upstairs.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

The only reason I switched back to Ubuntu was because I got tired of fighting errors building with other distros. I'll give open SSH a go.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

It'll be a CLI only enviroment, not clicking or mouse copy/pasting to move around but you'll get used to it fairly quickly.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I use keyboard shortcuts as much as I can anyway so that won't bother me. Not getting off work til 10pm is the biggest problem I'm having right now.


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

might wanna look at nomachine nx, it is like remote desktop on steroids. runs a full blown graphical desktop over an isdn line with hardly any lag if needed to. server runs only on linux, viewer is also available for windows. it is basically x forwarding over ssh, tuned to work over networks with latency like the internet (which isn't actually high, but too high for regular x forwarding).

edit: the need to login will still be there if you leave the network config to ubuntus network manager. nm isnt started until you login, so your pc wont get an ip from your dhcp, thus you cant connect via ssh. if you are comfortable with changing it to a static ip and take nm out of the game it'll work just fine.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

For what I'm working on currently, ssh is great. I'll keep your suggestion in mind if I have a need to expand to a graphical interface in the future.


----------

